# Idaho or Wyoming



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thinking about for putting in out of state this year. I'm considering either Idaho or Wyoming for chasing some bulls. Anyone have an opinion on what they feel is better. Opportunity vs access vs costs? If you have any areas you recommend for an out of state guy putting in let me know. PM's welcome. Also do both states allow archery guys to hunt in the rut? That's really what I want. Thanks!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Better hurry if your put'in in for Wyoming elk,
Application period for 2013 elk ends Thursday, Jan 31..... :shock:  

In almost all of wyoming's units, there are NO specified archery tags,
you have to draw from the rifle pool. BUT , If you draw , you can buy
the archery permit, and hunt for a month or so before the rifle guys...

There are some type 9 archery elk permits, archery only.....
Some are VERY good. But if your not already playing the point game,
drawing a permit is like winning the lottery........

There's a lot of archery opportunity in Idaho, But I've always been
to busy somewhere else.. There's only so many hours in a day :lol:


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Idaho has some good opportunity for over the counter 1st come 1st serve elk tags. You pick a region and it usually includes 2-5 units and then pick a A or B tag, dates will vary as will the option to hunt cows, spikes, or any bull.
SE Idaho is popular cause it's close. I personally have not hunted it since the 90's. It was great back then
Sawtooth, Wood River and Smoky Mtn zones have a decent elk herd and a bunch of wolves
Can't help you in Wyoming as I am collecting points there and never hunted it for elk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Like Goofy said Wyoming has a few archery-only big game hunts.

In Wyoming you get a species tag, say elk, that is particular to an area or hunt unit. And then there will be an archery season and a firearm season for that particular tag. Generally, Elk archery is Sept 1 thru Sept 30. A separate archery tag is required in addition to the species tag to hunt big game. Also, some big game hunt units in Western WY require a game management stamp. Then there's a conservation stamp of course.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Like Goofy said Wyoming has a few archery-only big game hunts.
> 
> In Wyoming you get a species tag, say elk, that is particular to an area or hunt unit. And then there will be an archery season and a firearm season for that particular tag. Generally, Elk archery is Sept 1 thru Sept 30. A separate archery tag is required in addition to the species tag to hunt big game. Also, some big game hunt units in Western WY require a game management stamp. Then there's a conservation stamp of course.


If it's a wilderness area you are required to have a guide or resident with you correct?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Put in for both states. Idaho has no point system so it is purely a random draw. There is good elk hunting throughout the state. 

In Wyoming it is wise to pick a tougher area to draw for your first pick then an easier one for your second. The second choices don't use your preference points if you are successful in the draw. Applying for the special tag cost more money and increases your odds by 15-25% for the most part. Other than that the tag is identical to the regular full price tag. Remember that all non-resident tags are draw only for elk and that includes the general tag. In spite of what some people may say there is some excellent general hunting in Wyoming.

Yes you do need a guide or resident present with you to hunt in a wilderness area, which I don't really understand. Having lived in Wyoming I don't think I got more ignorant in most respects since I left and I doubt that I taste any different than a Wyomingite to the average Grizzly. Although with the diet I have seen from Goob I would bet that he is a bit gamier than I and probably not as tender.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> ........................In spite of what some people may say there is some excellent general hunting in Wyoming. Very true. My observation is that fewer and fewer hunters are getting off "the beaten path" these days and many of the nonresidents do well because they are willing to work hard and get far away from the roads for deer and elk. Most of the residents just ride around in them ATV thingies.
> 
> Yes you do need a guide or resident present with you to hunt in a wilderness area, which I don't really understand. Having lived in Wyoming I don't think I got more ignorant in most respects since I left and I doubt that I taste any different than a Wyomingite to the average Grizzly. Although with the diet I have seen from Goob I would bet that he is a bit gamier than I and probably not as tender.   Naturally, the outfitting industry has a big influence in how the Wyoming hunting regulations are written. :?


----------

